# REMODEL. 55gal, wanna watch? Stocking and Planting. Opinions loved =]



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

So I'm redoing my 55gal. Stocking lots of fish and adding lots of plants!

Currently..
15 neon tetras
2 groups of java fern
1 big Anubias
some arrowhead stuff
and some other plants I don't know :lol:

Pictures...
Full View from Angle









Left Side









Right Side










And yesterday my little sister and I got a crowntail betta at walmart. Mom said she could get one and I helped her pick it out... We ended up getting a really cute little guy (luckily the fish were semi-healthy, our walmart isn't supposed to get fish and sometimes they randomly do. When they do no one takes care of them. At all :roll:... Most die)
Anyways he's in my 55gal for now, possibly to stay. The alternative is a 1.5 gallon bowl... No heater, even though he would get regular water changes. So hopefully he does ok in here.
Here's pics of him, though they don't do him justice at ALL. He shimmers between a black color and a fluorescent blue or something when he swims, pretty awesome looking really.

























My filter is a Penguin 280 Biowheel.
Water parameters are 77F, 7.0-7.2pH, and on the soft side. I have officially ordered some Malaysian Driftwood and Flourish Comprehensive supplement from Dr. Foster and Smith and will be getting some plants and Rosy Barbs from my lfs tomorrow  I'm also getting some Amazon Frogbit off Ebay.
Many thanks to Byron and all the others who have helped me with planning what I'm going to do and generally just figuring a lot of stuff out.


I'm thinking that Imma get some red eye tetras and various corydoras cats after the rosy barbs are settled in, getting the other tetras next week and the corydoras a few weeks after that if all goes well.
I'm also getting various plants, we'll see how they do.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I think the betta should be fine in the tank, for now, but a 2.5 gallon kritter keeper with a heater would be good, if space/money is a problem. As for the Rosy Barb, they do best in cooler temps around 72. For the fish you have now this will be too cold. Cherry Barb, would be nice.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Jayy said:


> I think the betta should be fine in the tank, for now, but a 2.5 gallon kritter keeper withwould be good, if space/money is a problem. As for the Rosy Barb, they do best in cooler temps around 72. for the fish you have now this will be too cold. Cherry Barb, would be nice.


And yeah so far I think he's doing ok =) I will keep him in the 55 for at least a month as long as all goes well. Possibly permanently.
My bad! -facepalm- I meant Cherry Barb actually ;-) Thank you!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

angella said:


> And yeah so far I think he's doing ok =) I will keep him in the 55 for at least a month as long as all goes well. Possibly permanently.
> My bad! -facepalm- I meant Cherry Barb actually ;-) Thank you!


 Ok, no problem :-D


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

the 'arrowhead stuff' looks like _Anubias hastifolia_, it will do better if the rhizome is not planted in the substrate


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Quantum said:


> the 'arrowhead stuff' looks like _Anubias hastifolia_, it will do better if the rhizome is not planted in the substrate


I googled _Anubias hastifolia _and am pretty positive that's what it is. I also have a large anubius that I kept burrying but it raised it's rhizome or something because it kept coming up and it's grown a TON since I got it off ebay all those years ago :lol: But on the arrowhead Anubias, it's rather large so if I just pull the rhizome part out of the substrate, or fan the substrate off of most of it, will that be ok? Like just leave the roots but uncover that. Because it had a pretty good root system last week when I checked?
Thank you for mentioning that ;-)


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking good angella. I must say, I have never really been too into Bettas but, I love the coloration on that one!


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

no need to uproot the entire root mass, just pull it up so that the rhizome is just above the substrate


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Only One Haze said:


> Looking good angella. I must say, I have never really been too into Bettas but, I love the coloration on that one!


Thanks Haze!  I wish the pictures did his color justice, even though he looks great in real life he looks like a flowing "metal" in a way, it's like he shimmers.






> no need to uproot the entire root mass, just pull it up so that the rhizome is just above the substrate


Also, you may have noticed I have two bunches of Java Fern. I'm getting driftwood soon but right now they're both planted like the arrowhead Anubius, and I read they shouldn't be like that either. But one of them has already had two plants come off it's leaves, and another on the way.... So are they ok under gravel? Or should I move them all to my driftwood when I put it in?

And ok I will do that in two hours when I pick up my new Cherry Barbs and the live plants I ordered at my lfs today =) Glad you identified it!


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

My advice for the anubias was based on first hand experience with the buried/exposed rhizome situation.

My java fern has always been attached to wood, so I honestly don't know how it will do buried, but most resources (including Byron in the profiles here) say to attach it to either a rock or wood, so I would do that.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Quantum said:


> My advice for the anubias was based on first hand experience with the buried/exposed rhizome situation.
> 
> My java fern has always been attached to wood, so I honestly don't know how it will do buried, but most resources (including Byron in the profiles here) say to attach it to either a rock or wood, so I would do that.


Agh ok. Well 30% water change today and added some ludwigia, Val spiral, dwarf sag and a plant I forgot. Also was given a large java fern and put it along with another small one I had on a lava rock. Also 6 cherry barbs :-D
I think they gave me all male....

Pics in the next few days!


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone know if neons, rasboras, cherry barbs, Corydoras, bettas, gourami, or bolivian rams would like live brine shrimp? Or like which out of those would benefit?


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

No pics yet but so far all the plants and fish seem to be doing great. The Cherry Barbs are cute, I love their little whiskers. Super shy


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Got my Amazon Frogbit today!! 10 plants from Ebay for 8 bucks =) They look great and I REALLY hope it thrives, my fishies are super interested in them.

Driftwood and Flourish Comprehensive haven't arrived yet, we had to re-order it yesterday because I had my mom check upon their non-existent arrival, and it turns out they hadn't been able to process the order or something.

Kind of thinking about getting four more Cherry Barbs to bring them to 10, but I might just keep the six. They are less shy now than they were previously.

And in a few weeks I will get some Harlequin Rasbora 

I also noticed the Mosquito Rasbora profile, and I have fallen in love. However I won't get them unless I ever have like a 15-20 gallon tank and want to do a species. I'm pretty sure they'd SOMEHOW get eaten or lost in my 55gal lol


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww you know you want 12 cherrys and 12 harlequins haha. Those mosquito rasbora are pretty awesome too. But yeah, may get lost in your tank. You know angella.....we are waiting for pics of the new additions......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, we would love to see some pics!


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Only One Haze said:


> Aww you know you want 12 cherrys and 12 harlequins haha. Those mosquito rasbora are pretty awesome too. But yeah, may get lost in your tank. You know angella.....we are waiting for pics of the new additions......
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Gah they would probably like that xD


And I know guys! I will try and get pics..

I am also looking through cory types, even though I won't be adding corys for at least another month, maybe two. I wanna get 3-4 corys of 4-5 different varieties. Think 15 neons, 10 cherry barbs, 12 harlequin rasboras, 1 crowntail betta, and like14 cories would be over stoking on my 55gal? Emporer 280 filter with biowheel plus a pretty good bit of live plants, 30-40% water changes every friday? 

I'm pretty sure that the fish I have aren't big waste producers, but I dunno.



PICS TONIGHT


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

I took pics but they aren't on my mom's camera card :/ She must have put them on her computer and deleted them from the camera or something... anyways, UPDATEE.

I've been soaking two XLarge and one Medium-Large piece of driftwood I got from Dr. Foster and Smith for a week. I stopped in at my pet store yesterday to order some Pygmy Chain Sword, a Val of some kind, and some other plant that I forgot the type of but knew what it was...? Anyways, I also ordered 8-10 Harlequin Rasboras and 2 Cherry barbs, so I'll have 8 lil nippers now 
My order comes in tomorrow.

From Dr. Foster and Smith I've ordered some food, I'll update when it arrives for opinions on quality!

Anyways when I made my order I got a HUGE and pretty awesome piece of driftwood for $5-10 that I'm paying for with my fish tomorrow ^^ I did my 30% water change a day early and boiled all the wood and it's now in my 55gal =D I ADORE IT. There is a big cave that's about 3 and a half inches tall and goes back about the same amount, and is like almost two feet long across the back of the tank. I think the fish will feel very secure with the MANY new hiding spots. I didn't even have to move my plants, my setup fit perfectly. And the neons/cherry barbs seem to be SUPER enthusiastic, traveling all along the wood and through the many nooks and crannies.

I will take pics tomorrow night or saturday, depending on how the new additions settle 



I'm also super nervous about this driftwood thing, just because I never have tried it before. So fingers crossed, my fish have been doing great and I don't want to screw this up. My fish are brackish so softer water should be fine (currently 7.0-7.2pH). I just hope it doesn't change fast and stress them.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Cant wait to see the pics of the new guys! Driftwood shouldnt cause any issues. Why do you say your fish are brackish? Neons, cherry barbs and harlequins are freshwater, am I missing fish?


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Only One Haze said:


> Cant wait to see the pics of the new guys! Driftwood shouldnt cause any issues. Why do you say your fish are brackish? Neons, cherry barbs and harlequins are freshwater, am I missing fish?


Yeah the Harlequins are in there now  And I added two more cherry barbs but one has its tail split, I think it's a genetic deformity and it's caused his swimming to be awkward. I'm switching him out tomorrow. And the driftwood has released some tannins but I kinda like them  It's not much just tints the water. I got more plants, too.



And my bad, I had multiple threads up in other windows and I got my posts mixed up xD I do that sometimes, just throw random stuff out there... haha sorry I think I meant to say they all like tannins in their habitat, or so I've heard.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha ok. Yeah tannins are not a bad thing, unless you just don't like the look.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Pics have arrived!! :lol:
Took these last night. Still not exactly how I want it but I'm pretty sure I have a HUGE improvement from a month ago when I started, so I'm happy for now ;-)
Too bad I couldn't get much to hold still  I'm bad at this fish photography thing lol. But I did realize that my camera has an "aquarium" setting, so that's interesting. Also since it's an underwater camera I need to test that out sometime soon!
Without any further adieu...

*Side view (left):*



















*Side View (right):*









*
Frontal Views and some closeups...*





































































Comments loved and opinions too  Ima make another post in a sec with specific plants that any help identifying would be great!


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

*Individual fish pics! *

Does my shrimp look ok? xD He likes chilling on the filter.









Some of my Cherry Barbs. I hate to pick favorites, but these are GREAT fish  Their colors have developed a LOT more since I got them, sorry the pics are kinda blurry.
























































My neons and harlequins, none like staying still xD



























Mr. Betta


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks great angella! That driftwood really looks good too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks  I was pretty excited to get it. My pH is around 6.5 now.
I really want more plants though... Like it to be thicker in vegetation. I guess I have to let it grow out, maybe that's not something you can achieve by just getting a lot of plants.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Can someone positively ID these plants? Their labeling when I got them was odd :/

*Unknown #1*








It was a small plant with spirals and it was greener when I got it but it appears to be melting. I put it in the background because I thought it might grow out but it still had direct light *my lighting is low to moderate, probably closer to low...

*Unknown #2*








As you can see it has some interesting veins? It was two plants 3 in apart and they were "together" by a bar about a 1/4 thick. Pretty tall, they already are almost at the top of my tank. I think it was listed as a tiger val or just a val or something? Not sure what it is though and about things like light requirements and propagation. I would love for it to spread and get really thick...

*Unknown #3*

















The darker, oliveish green plant with "ribs". Labeled as cryptocoryne but the one I got three weeks ago has grown like 6in. and never melted, neither has the one I got 5 days ago.. The older one has made new leaves, too. Loving this plant 

*Pygmy Chain Sword and Dwarf Sagg.








*Here you can see the newer Pygmy Chain Sword I got friday, I ordered two plants but it looked like they reached in a tank and yanked out a huge handful and then stuffed it in a bag :shock: It was a lot. Hopefully it does well. The plant in the background a little and to the right is the Dwarf Sagittarius. We'll see which does better.

*Frogbit*








Just wanna show that little runner branching off to the right  Though I didn't think the frogbit was doing great, lets say flourishing, they are ALL making these runners! Like 8-10 plants are! So I'm happy about that.






Oh, and I am planning on getting a red tiger lotus and green tiger lotus, don't know where I want to put them though. And I'm getting some java moss or christmas or star moss for the driftwood. Any suggestions? Would it be better in a spot with direct light or under an overhang where it would be even more shaded? Thanks!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

angella said:


> Anyone know if neons, rasboras, cherry barbs, Corydoras, bettas, gourami, or bolivian rams would like live brine shrimp? Or like which out of those would benefit?


Most all fish will enjoy chasing down and eating brine shrimp. Many years ago when i lived reasonably close to a good fish store that brought in live shrimp and worms weekly I would give my fish one feeding of brine shrimp weekly. It perked them up if nothing else.

These live foods should be fed sparingly; worms contain high protein and fat, and the brine shrimp have little nutritional value aside from roughage from the exoskeleton. Most sources recommend once or twice weekly for such foods. The prepared foods we have today are highly nutritional and supply everything in that regard; even Jack Wattley, discus authority, recommends prepared foods (flake) for discus as sufficient. The benefit of live and frozen foods is the "live" or almost live aspect that stimulates fish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

As you asked me, I'll try to suggest possible names for the "unknown" plants.

1. Likely Vallisneria, and if the twisting of the leaves is natural it would be Vallisneria spiralis var. spiralis or Corkscrew Vallisneria. Some of my plants look like this one, due to my very soft water.

2. I would agree with a Vallisneria, if it is that large it is Vallisneria americana var. americana, or Giant Vallisneria as in our profiles. As I noted therein, there are now believed to be only two species in this genus, whatever other "names" one may encounter, which may be the varieties. I won't repeat what's in the profile.

3. This is a crypt, probably Cryptocoryne crispatula. I have this plant in my 20g, I believe it was labelled C. balansae when I acquired it. And there are several varieties to this species, according to Kasselman, including a C. crispaluta var. balansae that in her photo looks the same. The long, very narrow and ruffled leaves are very striking.

Byron.


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks great! Did a good job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Byron said:


> Most all fish will enjoy chasing down and eating brine shrimp. Many years ago when i lived reasonably close to a good fish store that brought in live shrimp and worms weekly I would give my fish one feeding of brine shrimp weekly. It perked them up if nothing else.
> 
> These live foods should be fed sparingly; worms contain high protein and fat, and the brine shrimp have little nutritional value aside from roughage from the exoskeleton. Most sources recommend once or twice weekly for such foods. The prepared foods we have today are highly nutritional and supply everything in that regard; even Jack Wattley, discus authority, recommends prepared foods (flake) for discus as sufficient. The benefit of live and frozen foods is the "live" or almost live aspect that stimulates fish.


Ahh ok. Well maybe I will get some ghost shrimp and keep them in their own 5gal with a filter and then feed the babies to my fish... Hmm.

And yeah I see what you mean, I will keep them a weekly treat =)


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Byron for the IDs  After looking up pictures as well I think you are correct on all, I appreciate it.

And thanks Clubber!


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Added a LARGE portion of Hornwort today, and three Juli Cories  This was just a few minutes ago.

Oh, and two 30"+ tall vals/crypts of some kind.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

angella said:


> Added a LARGE portion of Hornwort today, and three Juli Cories  This was just a few minutes ago.
> 
> Oh, and two 30"+ tall vals/crypts of some kind.



And what, No pictures? Can't wait to see. Your tank is looking very nice. I bet your Betta is loving life now that he isn't in crappy little cups at the store.


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

That sounds AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D Am using my imagination but can't wait to see what it actually looks like. 30"+ sounds like "might" be jungle val and crypt balansae.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Inga said:


> And what, No pictures? Can't wait to see. Your tank is looking very nice. I bet your Betta is loving life now that he isn't in crappy little cups at the store.


Ahhh I'll go take some now xD!!
And thank you! I am liking it more all the time, now to get some java moss 
And I'm pretty sure my betta will be forever grateful for his rescue from walmart! I even hand feed him so the neons don't steal his pellets out from under his nose!





Clubber said:


> That sounds AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grin: Am using my imagination but can't wait to see what it actually looks like. 30"+ sounds like "might" be jungle val and crypt balansae.


Thanks  I'm going to take pics now! And my tank is 24" tall, one of the plants has about a length of 10in across the surface after going that high. Their leaves look like my giant val but they are much more flexible and kinda wavy, and about 1/3-1/2 as wide. So I dunno.

Getting pics now, hopefully my fish hold still at least once :lol:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well it's looking really nice from what i can see so far,i too look forward
to the next instalment of pictures. :-D


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the Cories I picked up are not Julii, but Corydoras trilineatus - Three-lined *Cory. They look much more like those  You will see when I post the pics soon. I think I will order...
*4 Panda Corydoras
3 Corydoras Paleatus (pepper)
3 Corydoras melanistius (a spotted variety)

The Pandas for this friday, the other six next friday. So 13 Cories in total. I have lots of food for them ^^ Wardley Sinking Shrimp Pellets, Hikari Sinking Wafers, and Tetra Veggie Sinking Algae Wafers. And Hikari Freeze Dried Bloodworms on Thursdays.

I'm also getting 3 Cryptocoryne balansae.

I WILL post pics of the current setup tonight, I took them yesterday but just didn't upload xD



Oh, and thanks you guys for following :yourock: I really love reading other people's opinions and thoughts, and getting feedback. Sadly when I talk fish my family zones out in under 5 minutes :roll::shake:
:BIGweepy:


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

*1-24-12 pics!*

The New little guys! (Not Julii?)





































New Plants!





































Full Tank 1/24/12


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

*Established Plants! And Q's!*

This is the Giant Val or Jungle Val I got a bit over a week ago. See how the leaves are deteriorating? Anyone know why? :/












Below you can see two examples of what my Java Ferns have done the last week and a half or so. I'm pretty sure the darker color now only at the tips was what they were when I got them. Now they are slowing changing lighter, starting at the leaf's base? Anyone know why or if this is bad...? They seem healthy. Thanks!











One of my two crypts, doing great and hasn't melted yet :lol:











This is one of my Dwarf Sag, which seems to be doing much better than the more recently added Pygmy Chain Swords...










My "Red" Ludwigia. Placing it on the side near a window seems to have been a good idea. One day the tank lights weren't on til night and the top was at a COMPLETELY 90 degree angle towards the window/door. The next day it went back to normal haha. (Looking back in this thread my Ludwigia has grown like 3"!!!!!!! I'm so happy about this, at first I was nervous about it surviving haha.)











Last week I trimmed off a lot of my big Anubias' leaves, some had holes, etc. and were just old. New leaf growth 












Anubias Jr. On driftwood. Newer addition, about 3 weeks.











And my Amazon Swords have been doing great :-D:-D














*Thanks for viewing, guys!!! ANY help with the problems I've had or comments are great. Have a nice day *


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow great pictures,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, it's better than anything I was able to imagine that's for sure! I absolutely love it. I don't know about the vals. I've had them die off in set ups where I (assumed) everything was perfect from the lighting to the ferts. Everything else is looking good. Love the anubias, ludwigia and whatever that is at the very top right of the tank.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

That is a lovely aquascape, nice work indeed.:-D

To answer your questions on the plants: I don't see anything I have not seen on my plants, so let them settle. Plants introduced into a new environment often take time to adjust and establish, and when that new environment is also a new tank and not a biologically-established one, even more so. It is a bit early to ascertain any specific nutrient issues, if they exist. After 3-4 weeks it will tell us more.

A very nice aquarium.

Byron.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

willow said:


> wow great pictures,thanks for sharing.


Thank you 




Clubber said:


> Wow, it's better than anything I was able to imagine that's for sure! I absolutely love it. I don't know about the vals. I've had them die off in set ups where I (assumed) everything was perfect from the lighting to the ferts. Everything else is looking good. Love the anubias, ludwigia and whatever that is at the very top right of the tank.


Haha why thank you! And ahh hopefully they survive. My pH might be too low for them, idk. It is probably around 6.5 now. Maybe a little lower.. If they die I might get more of the curly plant in the corner right next to it if they do die off.
And thanks again, that stuff is great 




Byron said:


> That is a lovely aquascape, nice work indeed.:-D
> 
> To answer your questions on the plants: I don't see anything I have not seen on my plants, so let them settle. Plants introduced into a new environment often take time to adjust and establish, and when that new environment is also a new tank and not a biologically-established one, even more so. It is a bit early to ascertain any specific nutrient issues, if they exist. After 3-4 weeks it will tell us more.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much :-D
And ahh ok. Good to know that they still have a chance. I guess about the end of February I will know.
I appreciate it, Hopefully the plants will spread out and grow more in the next few months ^^


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice aquascape!! I love your driftwood!


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks great angella!! You are gonna love the corys. I have 4 Melanistius and 2 Paleatus myself and they are great!


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Jayy said:


> Very nice aquascape!! I love your driftwood!


 Thanks Jayy! And yes I am loving the driftwood too, the fish adore it, and it's tannins. My shrimp are always crawling on it somewhere haha.



Only One Haze said:


> Looks great angella!! You are gonna love the corys. I have 4 Melanistius and 2 Paleatus myself and they are great!


Thanks ^^
And yes I just got four panda cories last friday! I've been thinking and I'm just going to get three more;the Paleatus. I think four small groups would be less attractive than three, and I ADORE the smudge spot so if they were ever available to me I would want to have the option of adding 3-4.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

*Update 1/30/12*

So Saturday (1/28/12) I picked up four Panda Cories; these guys are TINY!!! Glad to say they are doing well. 

I also picked up a Gold Snail, which I have now determined to be a Gold Mystery Snail. I was informed that it did not eat live plants and so far my store seems to have been correct. I'm going to start feeding Cucumber and spinich as it will probably really need the calcium due to my soft water...?
I also got this "algae eating snail" that's much smaller and has a brown snail. I have been watching him very close but none of my plants appear to be damaged and I've only ever seen him on the glass. He cleared a streak in a spot of algae at the back of my tank; I can see his trail :lol:

So hoping the Pandas do well, and also that my Cherry Barbs don't eat the Golden Mystery Snail (my fish store said this is a possability)


And I also want to just make a not about how awesome my fish store is... I guess it's because I'm in there all the time, but I got my four panda cories ($6 each) and the two snails (GMS was $3) for $5. Yes. $5 for them all!!! :shock:
She refused when I offered $15. haha great people to do buisiness with ;-)


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

That is awesome! All that for less than the normal price of the Pandas? Sweet!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!! What a great deal!


----------

